# Getjar questions??



## teachmath912 (Dec 10, 2011)

I have tried and tried to get apps from getjar.com on my Kindle Fire, but nothing will happen.  I will go to download an app and I will read the instructions, and then it will just download getjar.  When I click on it, it says "file cannot be opened." 
What am I doing wrong?  I have read and re-read threads on this forum and cannot seem to get things to work.  Help!?
Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

teachmath912--

Welcome (and I love math!!!)

Have you enabled applications from unknown sources?

Gear in upper right corner > More > Device > Allow Installation of Applications > "On"

Then, download Getjar.  Watch your notifications in the upper left hand corner.  Tap on the number next to your device name to see if the app has downloaded.  If it has (and you might check before trying to download again), tap on the notification that the download is complete and you should be asked if you want to install it.  Say yes, and then yes to opening it.

Now, within Getjar, search for your app.  Click on the link for the app and then "Download" and it shoud begin.  Getjar will show a status bar and give you a chance to install and open.

Betsy


----------



## teachmath912 (Dec 10, 2011)

I've tried that all.  I went to getjar on my Kindle (is that right?) and nothing happens.  I go to the page where it says it has downloaded and when I click on it, it says "cannot open file"  so I don't understand what I am doing wrong?


----------



## teachmath912 (Dec 10, 2011)

where do I download getjar from?  Maybe that is my problem.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm with you teachmath, I can't get apps from getjar either, and not sure what I'm doing wrong.

Betsy, I did what you said about allowing download of outside apps. However, when I press the Download button, next to the app I want on the getjar site, I get this pop-up:
1)To download to your phone, go to m.getjar.com on your phone
2) select Quick Download at the bottom of the page.
3) Enter 167688 (this is specific to the GO Launcher)
It already knows my device is a Kindle Fire.

I don't see anywhere where it says 'Quick Download'.  
I must be missing something, but no clue what. 
Any ideas?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I have es file explorer.app. I go to my download file and start the install by picking the file

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I just tried this out with my brother's relatively virgin Fire (he hadn't sideloaded anything nor is likely to) and mine. On his it was very straightforward.  I removed the Getjar app from mine and got the same error message as y'all (and it seems to me the first time I went to Getjar I had to do that code thing in to get Go Launcher.  I might have done it from a PC.

First, you need to try your downloads from the mobile site.  If you have your Fire set to optomize for desktop view, be sure to set it to optomize for the website.

(From the Web app, tap on the Menu icon on the bottom of the page > Settings > Desktop or Mobile View > Optimize for each website OR Mobile: Optimize for mobile view.)

Then, go to m.getjar.com

Search for go launcher ex

Tap on it to go to the app's page

Tap on Download.

It SHOULD go to a page that says "Thanks for downloading Getjar!" at the top, and then GetJar's app should start to download.

Tap on the menu button on the bottom toolbar > Downloads. (or tap on the notifications in the upper left hand corner.)

One of the downloads should be GetJar.apk or GetJar-1.apk or something similar.  Tap on that to install; follow the prompts. And tap Open.  Then tap the "Last" button to go back to the Thanks for downloading GetJar page.  Tap on the link at the bottom, in blue, that says "Return to the previous page download your app."  Press download.  If you get the message "Complete Action using Amazon browser or Getjar or ..." pick either Getjar or your preferred app.  The download should begin.  

If you aren't given a chance to install it after downloading, go to the notifications or the downloads menu in the web and find the app download and tap it.

Betsy


----------



## teachmath912 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you.  This time it worked


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great!

Betsy


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Betsy, you are a GENIUS!!

This is exactly what I needed. i hadn't had the Web optimized for the Mobile view.  (i hadn't even realized it was necessary to do that.) Once I rectified that, everything flowed smoothly.  Thank you for such clear directions.  

Is it best to keep it optimized for the mobile view all the time?

A million thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I leave mine set on "Optimize for each website" and that seemed to work for me to....

Glad it's working for y'all!

Betsy


----------

